# Wood Steering Wheel



## Nir77 (Feb 2, 2007)

I saw an Allroad online with a blk leather and wood steering wheel, anyone know where I could get one?


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

also interested in this to match the wood knob!


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

do you have a link to this? I've never seen an Allroad with a black int.
thanks!


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (THE STEVE)*

I think they are referring to the darki interior with the platinum inserts in the seats


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

off topic...
but could we please see a few pictures of the sprint blue allroad. pure sex!!


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

It happens to be in the Autobiography section, or look in one of the nearby threads, I think the thread is still there.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

if it's the one in the autobiography, i've already right-clicked.. save as!! haha


----------

